# BOV question (hks)



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What should a HKS SSQV sound like on a CA/SR? Is it supposed to be a whistling sound or a Pshhh sound? Anyone got a sound clip? Cause mine still sounds like it did when I was having compressor surge...


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Lower boost they flutter on high boost apps they sound like rabbid donkeys. Well thats froma rx7 with high psi not sure with high psi nissans.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Come to the shop and I'll show ya .. I have one on my car now. I broke the other one that you heard. It sounds the same on every car... its just the engine/turbo noise before it goes off that's different. But yeah, its more of a whistle sound than a PSHHHH>>>.


Whoomp there it is....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Woah Dave! Ugly engine bay!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Joel said:


> Woah Dave! Ugly engine bay!


You should see mine 

But where did you guys connect the hose at the back to?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> Woah Dave! Ugly engine bay!



Hahahaha thanks! I cleaned it for the first time last week 

As for where to hook it up. I'd have to look at your engine to figure it out for sure.I don't get in touch with CA's much . Maybe Joel could tell you exactly where you need to plumb it on the CA18.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the recirc tube or the boost signal?


----------

